# Firestone Deluxe



## Ohio976 (Jan 8, 2022)

Good Evening

just came across a Kids Firestone Drluxe

anybody have any history or what these bikes are worth

and what is the best trick for rust removal


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

Ohio976 said:


> Good Evening
> 
> just came across a Kids Firestone Drluxe
> 
> ...



I do not think that is any older then late '60s more likely '70s. Not a whole lot of value being girls bike and condition. I would try WD-40 and 0000 steel wool. The '60/70 paint not like the earlier stuff and often will not clean up as nice. It does look like you have most of it, the best bet is to clean it , grease it and make it ride able. I could be wrong but unless you want a project or have a kid in mind I would not go too crazy on this one. Which ever way you go good luck. And as always please post pics as you go.


----------



## Ohio976 (Jan 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I do not think that is any older then late '60s more likely '70s. Not a whole lot of value being girls bike and condition. I would try WD-40 and 0000 steel wool. The '60/70 paint not like the earlier stuff and often will not clean up as nice. It does look like you have most of it, the best bet is to clean it , grease it and make it ride able. I could be wrong but unless you want a project or have a kid in mind I would not go too crazy on this one. Which ever way you go good luck. And as always please post pics as you go.



Thank You for the response will update once I get started I picked it up at a auction fairly reasonable so thought it was worth the risk


----------

